
Xaya Decentralized Serverless Gaming - CodiePetersen
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n-EeV1WVU78
======
CodiePetersen
I have a small indie group with a friend and my brother and we are developing
on this block chain. I haven't seen anything on HN about it so thought I would
post this quick video about it. They have a discord as well you can join. I'm
Cairo on the server.

[https://discord.gg/CRAuBE4](https://discord.gg/CRAuBE4)

